# tauriger Goldfisch mit 'Depri' ?????



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
lacht nicht über meine Überschrift, ist nicht ganz so ernst gemeint ...
Aber: ich habe neben den Bitterlingen noch 3 Goldfische und einen __ Shubunkin in meinem Teich.
Alle sind gut über den Winter gekommen und sind gut genährt und quietschvergnügt..
Seit 3 Tagen hat sich aber ein __ Goldfisch total abgesondert und steht auf einer still in einer Teichecke
( allerdings immer mal eine andere Ecke des Teiches ) 
Seitdem frißt er auch nichts mehr. Äußerlich kann ich nichts außergewöhnliches erkennen, aber ich mache mir so langsam Sorgen, deshalb die nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Frage nach der " Goldfisch - Depression " ))))
Beiim kauf im vergangenen Jahr waren alle Goldfische gleich groß, nur dieser ist nicht so gewachsen wie die anderen und auch in der Farbe nicht so kräftig geworden....
Vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand über dieses Verhalten aufklären ?????

ich wünsche Euch noch einen sonnigen 2. Ostertag

liebe GRüße von Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

*Kranker  Goldfisch*

Hallo Karin,

ich tippe darauf,daß der Goldfisch krank ist oder eine Krankheit 
ausbrütet.Depresionen schließe ich aus.

Die nächsten Tagen den Goldfisch beobachten.
Melde Dich wenn sich etwas verändert.

Hat er einen aufgedunsenen Bauch ?
Einen Pilz ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Lothar,
äußerlich ist nichts zu erkennen. Keinen Pilz und keinen aufgedunsenen Bauch, deshalb bin ich ja so ratlos.

LG Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

*Kranker Fisch*

Hallo Karin,

leider bin auch ich hier etwas ratlos    Wie lothar schon geschrieben hat, gibt es keine Fischdepression. Sicherlich hat auch ein Fisch mal einen schlechten Tag   , aber Depression nein.

Diese "teilnahmslose" in der Ecke hängen und die Futterverweigerung sind eigentlich eindeutige Zeichen dafür, das der Fisch krank wird oder schon ist. Du solltest den Fisch noch mal ganz genau begutachten!

Die Symptome sprechen ja eigentlich für eine innere Erkrankung. Du solltest mal schauen, ob folgende Symptome zutreffen: *Afteregion:* geschwollen; Kot weißlich oder durchscheinend, wird in langen Schnüren abgegeben. *Körperform:* Bauch eingefallen oder aufgebläht; Stirnpartie über den Augen verläuft Spitz. *Augen:* trüb; vorstehende Klotzaugen.

Ich würde dich bitten das zu überprüfen und dich dann nochmal zu melden!

Sollte dir das zu lange dauern, findest du auf Hobbygartenteich eine Adressdatenbank in der du Adressen für Stellen findest, die dir gerne weiterhelfen. (Sicherlich nicht gleich in deiner Region, weil sich die Datenbank noch im Aufbau befindet)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Axel,
hab mir das Sorgenkind genau angesehen und  keine von den genannten Merkmalen entdeckt.
Heute Morgen hat er nach 5 Tagen wieder gefressen und sich auch wieder dem  Schwarm angeschlossen, als ob es in den letzten Tagen nie anders gewesen ist. 
Er ist jetzt genauso munter wie die anderen, ich hoffe, daß da nichts mehr kommt ????
Erklären kann ich es mir aber nicht, seine Reaktionen, wie ich ihn im Käscher hatte, waren auch Seeeehr ruhig, fast teilnahmslos ??
Warten wir es mal ab, im Moment sieht man keinen Unterschied im Verhalten zu den anderen Fischen.
Vielen Dank für Deinen Rat und Deine Tipps..

liebe Grüße Karin


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2003)

*Fisch*

Hai Katrin,

erstmal gut, das es deinem Fisch wieder gut geht   . Es kann sein, das eine Krankheit angestanden hat, aber das Inmunsystem des Fisches stärker war. Du solltest aber den Fisch trotzdem noch einige Tage beobachten.


----------

